

Show HN: A Sublime Text plugin to move around and reform things - Suor
https://github.com/Suor/sublime-reform

======
swah
[https://github.com/facebook/codemod](https://github.com/facebook/codemod) has
been very helpful in the few times I needed it.

Of course, a tool that really "understood" code (and multi-language projects)
would be much better, but that is only happening next year (like Linux on the
desktop).

~~~
lemming
That has been happening for several years now:
[http://www.jetbrains.com/products.html](http://www.jetbrains.com/products.html)

~~~
mcmillion
Oh man, I'd love to be able to do most of my work on the same platform to the
extent that I could use a specialized editor.

------
tmchow
Great work, seems promising. Will give it a run through now.

